# Zoomies in the first snow of the season



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Izzy loves the snow!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

wweeeehhhheeeeee!!!! I love zoomies.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Adorable


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Snow?!?!?

Cute video!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Lucky us....more snow on Saturday too!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am actually jealous. One of my many pleasures in life is watching Flora play in the snow. Goldens + snow = heaven.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww, that did my heart good...but not letting Penny watch!

I love zoomies of all kinds! What a cute kid you have!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

But I am sure Penny would love to see her friend zooming around in the snow!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

That's great! Cookie and I were running around like two lunatics in the snow last night. It is hard to remain calm about the first snow.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Last night when my husband took Izzy out, she did her nose dive into the little that was already on the lawn. Clearly, she knows what she likes and she misses the snow!:roflmao:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a good girl Izzy is!
Must admit that I am so not looking forward to the winter. I can handle the snow but not the cold. Mr. C loves the snow so I'm sure he can't wait.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Snow without the cold would be a dream! Snow without the dirty paw prints on my floors would be wonderful too.
I love pups with the zoomies, Izzy did the zoomies proud


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Snow in October?? How exciting for you both and know it is so beautiful. Loved the video and Izzy is a doll & was having such fun. Hope we get some kind of snow this year in No. Tx, but if we do it will be much later in the season.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

So cute! I'll have to take the girls up to the sierras this winter and let them zoom. No snow where I live but it is only a few hours away...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That looks like so much fun Izzy!!! 

It hasn't snowed here yet but it will soon!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Funny how it has already snowed here in the Boston area already.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww, that looks like such fun! I can't wait for it to snow here and see what Molly makes of it. Looks like Izzy gives it the thumbs up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jweisman54 said:


> Lucky us....more snow on Saturday too!


Y'all can keep it up there if you don't mind. OK???

Great video of Izzy having a blast!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG!!! Happy happy dog! I so love the zoomies too.....outide of course:


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I just saw on the nightly news about your snow. Wow, it is still October. What will it be like in Jan?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Love those zoomies!! Embrace the zoomies!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Izzy is really tearing it up. What fun.


----------

